# Let's try this again



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Baby number 1:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more of baby 1


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

baby number 2:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more of 2


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

baby number 3:


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

spilo cf i would have to say,,,

b.c.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> spilo cf i would have to say,,,
> 
> b.c.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

c'mon now all three of them spilos cf's?

One of them has the band at the end of tail and anal fin, rest are a big fade


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant see a band on any tails with the pics. If there is a band that could be a rhom but the others look like spilo cf's to me...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't see a band.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I have noticed that they all have black terminal bands when they are small but they seem to fade away at about 3" or so.... Spilo CF


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've heard that some forms of spilo cf's often do have a terminal band much like a rhom, and thats not the best way to classify a spilo cf from a rhom. I say spilo cf but give it a few months, only time will tell.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its too small to tell let them grow a bit first to be sure
dixon


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

DiXoN said:


> its too small to tell let them grow a bit first to be sure
> dixon


 Hez rite...they seems too small...wait a bit longer...


----------

